# Looks like..... ? What is this ?



## BlackCalvinist (Jun 6, 2005)

http://wm-ondemand.abacast.com/prophet_yahweh/ABCnews1.wmv

Just watch it.....


(Gal. 1:8-9)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 6, 2005)

Heard about him. Interesting stuff. He could do whatever he wants I still believe in Jesus!

blade


----------



## Poimen (Jun 6, 2005)

It was me!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 6, 2005)

It looked like a tennis ball!


----------



## bond-servant (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> It looked like a tennis ball!



 That was my first thought too


----------

